# Audi S6 w/ Gloss-It



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2008 Audi S6, light correction work detail

Wheels cleaned with GI wheel gel 2:1. Tires cleaned with ARO, no tarminator needed this time. Wells treated with APC 4:1. The wheel inners would not come clean 100% unfortunately.










Washed using CG maxi suds. First all trim and badges were agitated with APC 10:1 and lower panels were soaked with APC before washing










Clayed with GI fine green clay and ONR for lube. The car had a few scratches that needed compounding (just like the 997 did)

Spot compounded w/ GI extreme cut + DD orange pad
Corrected w/ GI one step machine gloss + GI blue finishing pad










the garage was too dark and the paint was too light for any decent 50/50's

Exhaust polished w/ Noxon+ #0000 steel wool

before










After










Again some old wax reside in all the jambs










Leather cleaned with satin leather cleaner, conditioned with satin leather polish



















Interior plastics were cleaned with P & S express interior cleaner, carpets cleaned using Folex, pedals w/ P & S too




























V1 not hardwired again :shakehead:

Lsp:

GI gloss finish 
GI concourso gloss

Applying concourso by hand, apparently deathly serious about it :shrug:










Little light inside for garage shots. Glass and wheels sealed with Rejex.










Outside after an FK425 wipedown





































Tires, GI signature tire gloss
Glass, SC clearly better glass cleaner
Trim, GI TRV














































Short video walk around...

*

No pictures were enhanced or edited


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a beast! Looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> What a beast! Looks stunning! :thumb:


The S6 has the same engine as the Gallardo I believe!


----------

